# God Loves You More Than You Love Yourself



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ROMANS 5:8 NKJ
8 But God demonstrates His own love toward us, in that while we
were still sinners, Christ died for us.

God has proven His love for you. So don't doubt it.

What proves that God loves you more than you love yourself? He
died in your place -- suffering the punishment for sin that you
deserved, so you could go free. God was more willing to suffer
Himself than to see you suffer.

Of course, the devil constantly tries to get you to doubt that
God loves you. That's why you must rely on what the Bible says
-- not what your feelings or circumstances may tell you.

You may think you don't love yourself -- maybe you think you
hate yourself. Even if you don't think too highly of what you
have done, you still love yourself in the sense that you desire
the best for yourself. You don't desire pain or loss.

So it is with God -- He desires good for you -- even more than
you do. And He demonstrated at Calvary that He would put your
interest before His own.

1 JOHN 4:16 NKJ
16 And we have known and believed the love that God has for us.
God is love, and he who abides in love abides in God, and God
in him.

There are at least two reasons why God loves you so much.
First, it is His nature to love. The Bible says that God is
love. Love is the word that best describes God's nature.

Second, you are His creation. God loves you just as good
earthly parents love their offspring. People may not seem very
special to others, but to their mother and father they are
always special. This should help you understand how God could
really like you -- even though you may not like yourself very
much.

Also, God sees you as you can be and will become -- not just as
you are now. God has faith in you and in His ability to make
you someone special.


----------

